# Power of the Forge campaign [Game Closed]



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi, I'm going to run a new campaign, my first one that is not table top.
It will be based on D&D 3.5 edition.

The huge underground land of Gorgamdur that lies in Stonefog Mts. is divided to three dwarven clans . The king Borgal Greybeard died 10 years ago and left the land to his 2 sons and 1 daughter.
Prince Gorash greybeard of Korkadur clan, Prince Rorash Greybeard of Berogar clan
and Princess Coldwerra greybeard of Zorkar clan.
Prince Gorash rulls the north Mt. range and the hills to the north, and west.
Princess Coldwerra rulls the Middle Mt. range and the sea cliffs to the east.
Prince Rorash rulls the South Mt. range, and the enterance to the underworld.

east of the Mt. is the sea and numerous human islands, West are human and gnomish lands, North lies savage Barbrian tribes and humanoids and in the south lies the massive Yaa'r forest with his unfriendly Elves and fey community.

The party will be a dwarven band, already know each other from their underground land of Gorgamdur, The party members work for the royal family of Gorash and will recieve tasks from Prince Gorash greybeard.


Req:
6 players.
Race- Mountain dwarf. good alignment
You start in Level 1, with full amount of money per class to buy equipment.
Abilities - 33 points buy system.
you can choose whatever class you want with the following rules:
dwarves wizards tend to be Rune wizards, No Psi classes
All the weapons and armor you buy are already Masterwork- so don't add +300 gp.
everybody must pick a typcally dwarvish proffesion (blacksmith, weaponsmith, miner, mushroom farmer, etc...) as a classskill.

post your characters in HERE

Players 
Timothy - Paladin
Jkason - Rouge
Krug - Fighter
Jaiaxe - Druid
Ranger Rick - Fighter
Skadrian - Transmuter

One last thing- don't trouble your mind with my numerous grammer faults


----------



## Timothy (Jul 30, 2005)

Ah a 3rd edition game, I like that and this one will give me a chance to get over my distrust of dwarves, maybe even play a character that has a code of honour. maybe even a character that actually follows the letter of the law.

Could it be...

No, I couldn't

or could I??

With your permission I'd like to make a Dwarven Paladin. althoug I would like to write the code of honour for my particular order, so I know what I can and cannot do and we won't run into alignment issues.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jul 31, 2005)

Sounds interesting now that I have free time and real life has less drama so I can actually focus on playing a game. Probably a Dwarven Cleric.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Ah a 3rd edition game, I like that and this one will give me a chance to get over my distrust of dwarves, maybe even play a character that has a code of honour. maybe even a character that actually follows the letter of the law.
> 
> Could it be...
> 
> ...




I ment 3.5 edition, not 3   
About the Paladin, sure thing !!
Search the web for a dwarven pantheon, I'm sure you'll find a war/battle deity to suit your player.
about the code, it could be a strict and tough one like - Honor the metal, grew massive beards, don't trust the elves and etc...     
Now for the Orders - The Knighthood of the dwarves divided to 3 like the family - all of the members are paladins and priests but they differ in the code.
the dwarvish knighthood under Prince Gorash (your character) is called the Order of the Axe. It's more war like code.
the dwarvish Knighthood under Prince Rorash is called the Order of the gem. it's more like merchant code
and the dwarvish knighthood under Princess Coldwera is the order of the stone.
it's more like law code.

One last thing is your connection to the royal family - you can be a guard, or you can invent whatever connection you want.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting now that I have free time and real life has less drama so I can actually focus on playing a game. Probably a Dwarven Cleric.




Read my last meassge to Timothy - your cleric can be a member of the order of the axe and be a war priest, or you can be just a simple cleric, working in the royal family stone chapel and worship any deity you want.


----------



## Rino (Jul 31, 2005)

with mountain dwarf do you mean the PHB dwarf? 

ranger, melee style will be fun... i dont have my books here atm so it might change.
proffession: metalsmithing


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm thinking of a spy-type rogue. Maybe a trader who, if you're the right person and know how to ask, trades in secrets instead of goods? I'll stat it up later today.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> with mountain dwarf do you mean the PHB dwarf?
> 
> ranger, melee style will be fun... i dont have my books here atm so it might change.
> proffession: metalsmithing




Nope, check the Dmg, the dwarf's stats in the Phb is ment for hill dwarf.
You'll be a Mt. ranger, so adjust him to rocky/snowy/cliffy/hilly area and not like
the regular forest ranger, you can choose for favored enemies goblioids or other Mt. beasts
or underworld creatures.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of a spy-type rogue. Maybe a trader who, if you're the right person and know how to ask, trades in secrets instead of goods? I'll stat it up later today.




Spy type rouge trader can be one that his goal is to spy in the human land in the east or the barbrian lands to the north. as a profession you can also skill in crafting traps and lock picking for the royal family as well.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi! This is my first post...

I'd like to try the pbp game so if its allowed i'd like to join you for roleplaying in your pbp setting.

i guess that a dwarf druid would be very interesting, so i think ill play one...
My druid will be focus on an elemental type probably the "earth" one, so it will be going on a way like geomancer or something like that...


- i play d&D for long time but i never tried the buy system ability generation, so if someone could explain it 2 me, i' would apreciate it!

- by the way... is there any rule against posting my msn email for a quicker contact?


----------



## Krug (Jul 31, 2005)

A not-so-strong crossbow wielding dwarf? How does that sound? A member of the guard out to perform a mission perhaps.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2005)

After searching for a nice pantheon on the net, I still liked the cliche of the nordic (asgardian) pantheon better. You can find it in chapter 6 of Deities and Demi gods. Here's a table with an overview.

I'll be a Paladin of Tyr, the god of Courage, Strategy and Writing, I used to be a Mason and I'm currently working on a project to help improve the defences of the prince's stronghold.

I'll post my char in the thread in an hour, or, if sleep overwhelms me, tomorrow.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Jaiaxe, Welcome to the forums! I'm not the DM, but I think I can answer your questions.

The pointbuy system is used so that every player has equal power and can choose exactly how the scores are divided. The basic score is 8 and you can put points into a score to make it better. But higher scores require more points.

A score of 9 requires 1 point.
A score of 10 requires 2 points.
A score of 11 requires 3 points.
A score of 12 requires 4 points.
A score of 13 requires 5 points.
A score of 14 requires 6 points.
A score of 15 requires 8 points.
A score of 16 requires 10 points.
A score of 17 requires 13 points.
A score of 18 requires 16 points.

I'll give an example with my own scores.

Score - Points needed

14 - 6
12 - 4
14 - 6
9 - 1
14 - 6
16 - 10

A total of 33 points. After calculating the racial bonusses, this is waht I get

14 - 12 - 16 - 9 - 14 - 14.

Posting your msn adres is not against the rules if I remember correctly, but if you want to be on the safe side, P(rivate)M(essage) your mail adres.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2005)

Posted to the character thread. Let me know if there's anything that needs changing.

Oh, and on point buy, if anyone's interested, I've been using an online calculator from here:

http://home.san.rr.com/thegraggs/dnd/Misc/pbcalc.htm

jason


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, my character is up, I'll probably edit the background for spelling, but not at 3 am.

I do have one question.

My character has lost his richt hand (just like the god he serves) and insted of that he has a gauntlet. Is it allowed for him to use this gauntlet as the second hand for shooting his crossbow and is it allowed to attach his shield to this gauntlet (as a move action)?

Well, I'm off to bed, I'll see y'all tomorrow


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Good Morning!
My PC is up, im writing my background, and see if i can handle the flaw of being a druid and a dwarf, and i can't manage the metal stuff... if someone has ideas please share! so ill be posting my PC soon as possible! 

Dwarf Druid...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> After searching for a nice pantheon on the net, I still liked the cliche of the nordic (asgardian) pantheon better. You can find it in chapter 6 of Deities and Demi gods. Here's a table with an overview.
> 
> I'll be a Paladin of Tyr, the god of Courage, Strategy and Writing, I used to be a Mason and I'm currently working on a project to help improve the defences of the prince's stronghold.



Fine by me.



> My character has lost his richt hand (just like the god he serves) and insted of that he has a gauntlet. Is it allowed for him to use this gauntlet as the second hand for shooting his crossbow and is it allowed to attach his shield to this gauntlet (as a move action)?




Sure, I'll check your character later and comment over here


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> Hi Good Morning!
> My PC is up, im writing my background, and see if i can handle the flaw of being a druid and a dwarf, and i can't manage the metal stuff... if someone has ideas please share! so ill be posting my PC soon as possible!
> 
> Dwarf Druid...




OK Jaiaxe- this are the changes for Dwarf druid, first of all you can replace the wood rule with stone rule ,you are not a creature of the forest, you are a creature of the earth.
So, you can use stone equipment (Stone war hammer for example), you are protecting the earth instead of the wood so you don't like miners for example.
you can use wood also, just keep the stones and the earth creatures safe from the metal of your friends, needless to say that druidic influance in this land within your clan is very very low. (just like the green people here on earth    )


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

*Players*

I updated the player list - 2 more spots left, post your dwarves in the RG.

Krug - very nice character, keep on working.

Timothy - I liked the background, good job.

Jkason - Good concept, by the way you can join one of the following trader guild - metal, stone, gem, underground food or any other you can invent.

Ranger rick - I saw your character, right now the party don't need another fighter, we have Krug's fighter and Timothy paladin.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

here goes another question:

The smelting process means that you separate the stone from the metal, and normally the smelthing houses are interested in keeping the metal, and loose the stone. would it be a good ideia if my PC runs a smelthing house, so i could separate the stone and keep it, and loose the metal or even sell it... in my background i would have a brother who works with stone, but only the pure stone, the one that is empty from all the impurities... 





_The stone cries, the stone bleeds, the stone talks of "His" needs... the stone crawl from the mountain, the stone cries, and still crying, when she bleeds, no more words, no more breed._


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I updated the player list - 2 more spots left, post your dwarves in the RG.
> ...
> Timothy - I liked the background, good job.
> ...
> Ranger rick - I saw your character, right now the party don't need another fighter, we have Krug's fighter and Timothy paladin.




If Rick really wants to play a fighter, I can change my character to a cleric. My background would not change, after the accident i decided to become a cleric instead of a paladin.
But if Rick has another char in mind, I'll keep my Paladin because I do like him.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

the character is already done, ill be waiting for a comment, and will be online. ill be working on the background...

question:

- I was looking for ranged weapons, but i really want something different, so i thought what about stone throwing, my character love stones and treat them well, so they will compensate me damaging my enemies!!!!!lol how about damage? would be a 1d4 like sling or would be a 1d6 cause the stone will be larger and heavier then the bullets used in sling? And what about the range of the throw? would be like throwing axes 10ft or could it be 20 ft cause the stones are lighter than the axes?

i vote 1d6 and 20 ft


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Jaiaxe, isn't 1D12 and 100 feet much more realistic? I'm sure Strahd could agree to that.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

hun... if that's the 3rd option... i think i vote that one! for the good of the party!


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

meanwhile explain me please:
- will we going to play here or in another section of the forum?
- since is my first time, the posts will be added at any time of the day, so the game will never stop, or have strict hours to post, wright?


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Jkason - Good concept, by the way you can join one of the following trader guild - metal, stone, gem, underground food or any other you can invent.




I think the gem trading guild sounds the best for the character concept. I'll add it into his background, along with the way it fits. 

thanks,

jason


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> meanwhile explain me please:
> - will we going to play here or in another section of the forum?
> - since is my first time, the posts will be added at any time of the day, so the game will never stop, or have strict hours to post, wright?




Yes, we'll play in the playing the game part of the forum. The OOC (Out of Character, but you probably knew that) thread will remain in the talking the talk part of the forum.

The game will always be open, because, for example, I sleep when people in the US are awake (I'm Dutch). So it will go like this: Strahd will post a situation that is happening (getting attacked by gobbos) and you are the first to see that post. You post your characters actions and 2 hours later Krug wakes up and posts his actions. After everybody posted what they will do, Strahd will wok out the combat (with his own dice) and post the results.

This is, IMHO a typical PbP game, but maybe strahd does it differently, he'll teel us soon enough.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

i'll wait for that rules.

i had posted my Background.

i'll see my animal companion.
and change the visual effects of the spells, cause i think its good for roleplaying!

ill be online...
__________
Bruno


----------



## Krug (Aug 1, 2005)

Finalised my character and posted. Some changes in the stats. 

Might I suggest something:
1 MW armor and weapon, and that for spellusers they can exchange one of these for 150 gp in scrolls? Else it seems quite greatly skewed in favour of warrior types.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> If Rick really wants to play a fighter, I can change my character to a cleric. My background would not change, after the accident i decided to become a cleric instead of a paladin.
> But if Rick has another char in mind, I'll keep my Paladin because I do like him.





Actually I do not have any other character in mind.  So do you want to change to cleric?  If not I will change to something else.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> here goes another question:
> 
> The smelting process means that you separate the stone from the metal, and normally the smelthing houses are interested in keeping the metal, and loose the stone. would it be a good ideia if my PC runs a smelthing house, so i could separate the stone and keep it, and loose the metal or even sell it... in my background i would have a brother who works with stone, but only the pure stone, the one that is empty from all the impurities...




Sure thing, nice idea.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> question:
> 
> - I was looking for ranged weapons, ...




Let's settle on dwarven hand made sling - 1d4+1 Dmg, 15 ft.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

*To ALL*



			
				Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> meanwhile explain me please:
> - will we going to play here or in another section of the forum?




I will open a new thread in the Playing the game forum



			
				Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> - since is my first time, the posts will be added at any time of the day, so the game will never stop, or have strict hours to post, wright?




When you have free time, or if your character wants to speak to the party just post a message but only those who regard the game, Off play mesagges you can continue to post in this thread, and any changes to your character you can do in Rouges gallery where you posted your character.
Now, you'll handle the RPG stuff and I'll manage the combats .


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

ok! so it will be a hand sling! 1d4+1 15ft

ill post it in my character sheet...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Finalised my character and posted. Some changes in the stats.
> 
> Might I suggest something:
> 1 MW armor and weapon, and that for spellusers they can exchange one of these for 150 gp in scrolls? Else it seems quite greatly skewed in favour of warrior types.





Anyone who builds a sorcerer or a rune wizard - use this rule
Thanks Krug


----------



## khavren (Aug 1, 2005)

Is this still open?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Is this still open?




If you want to build a dwarf spellcaster.
Rune wizrd or maybe a bard that plays on drums, I'll open 1 slot for you.


MESSAGE FOR ALL - Finish your characters quickly , I want to start before the weekend


----------



## khavren (Aug 1, 2005)

How would you feel about a chanting bard? More like a storyteller than a singer


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL chanting all the way!

What about a grand pops  

"hey boys its time to sleep..."
"but grand pops we have finished to fight the orcs..."
"ok, ok, ill tell you a story..."
"yeh,yeh, tell that one when the elf drowned..."


----------



## silentspace (Aug 1, 2005)

If there's still a slot open I'd like to play a runesmith from Races of Stone.  I don't think I can play a Rune Wizard though, there are several items in the link that I just don't understand...


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2005)

> Timothy - Paladin
> Jkason - Rouge
> Krug - Fighter
> Jaiaxe - Druid
> ...




I think that this party is balanced enough because Krug's character is ranged specialist. 2 tanks (paladin and rick's fighter) are good. Because there is a druid, I don't see the need to change to a cleric.


----------



## Rino (Aug 2, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Nope, check the Dmg, the dwarf's stats in the Phb is ment for hill dwarf.
> You'll be a Mt. ranger, so adjust him to rocky/snowy/cliffy/hilly area and not like
> the regular forest ranger, you can choose for favored enemies goblioids or other Mt. beasts
> or underworld creatures.




i was thinking of  fav enemy gobbo's.
the terrain will also doable...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> If there's still a slot open I'd like to play a runesmith from Races of Stone.  I don't think I can play a Rune Wizard though, there are several items in the link that I just don't understand...




Go on, do it quickly
You can build the rune smith


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> i was thinking of  fav enemy gobbo's.
> the terrain will also doable...





sorry Rino, It's been a while since you posted
but right now we don't need another warrior type
So If you'll be fast enough to post before the others
you can build a dwarf spell caster.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 3, 2005)

I would like to play a dwarf wizard, I didnt really like the rune one from the link, seemed a bit outdated, so if I could play a regular wizard I will have him finished asap. I will go towards rune smith later


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I think that this party is balanced enough because Krug's character is ranged specialist. 2 tanks (paladin and rick's fighter) are good. Because there is a druid, I don't see the need to change to a cleric.




One more spellcaster ad then I'll start
the one who will post such a character first will be the last edition
about the balance - Yep it's OK
I'll just bring more Hydras to balance the other side of the equation


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 3, 2005)

Posted my wizard in the char thread. I picked Craft stoneworking, it is a requirement for runesmith, I hope it is enough to satisfy the proffesion requirement, otherwise I will drop know (dungeoneering)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2005)

Skadrian said:
			
		

> Posted my wizard in the char thread. I picked Craft stoneworking, it is a requirement for runesmith, I hope it is enough to satisfy the proffesion requirement, otherwise I will drop know (dungeoneering)




It's OK


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 3, 2005)

posted the background story, hope you dont mind putting aboleths into your world, I can change that if you want


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2005)

*We Are Full*

we are full friends
Captain tagon, Rino, Khavren and silent space - I'm sorry guys, but the list is full.
If I'll need Alts, I'll post a message

To all the other:
Jkason, Timothy, Krug, Jaiaxe, Skadrian and Ranger rick - I'll post the first message soon
I'll open a thread in the "Playing the game" forum
"Power of the forge"

Ranger Rick - complete your character statue, BTW - Alisanos sound like an Elvish name   
Skadrian - 10 HP for your transmuter ?  -  4 (max hp 1st lvl.) + 3 (Con) = 7


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 3, 2005)

My familiar is a toad which gives me 3 extra hp, so 10


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2005)

Skadrian said:
			
		

> Posted my wizard in the char thread. I picked Craft stoneworking, it is a requirement for runesmith, I hope it is enough to satisfy the proffesion requirement, otherwise I will drop know (dungeoneering)




I only have the SRD, so maybe you're using a different class, but do transmuters really get Sneak Attacks? 

jason


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 3, 2005)

hmm, lol, must be a left over, I used the post from the rogue and edited it, with some mistakes as it seems.


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2005)

Wah hoo. Looking forward to it. Lets cut up some gobbos!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> .....
> Ranger Rick - complete your character statue, BTW - Alisanos sound like an Elvish name
> Skadrian - 10 HP for your transmuter ?  -  4 (max hp 1st lvl.) + 3 (Con) = 7




1st Alisanos = A Gaul/celtic God of stones.  I will let you be the judge if that is elvish.

I posted a background/appearance yesterday.  Do I need to add more?


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 3, 2005)

r we ready!  cool! 

get ready to rumble


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> 1st Alisanos = A Gaul/celtic God of stones.  I will let you be the judge if that is elvish.
> 
> I posted a background/appearance yesterday.  Do I need to add more?





Ohhh... realy, I didn't know that.
can you complete the skills table, you wrought only few skills, if you can write them all
and languages, deity

Skadrian - choose a deity either
Thanks.
Roy the DM.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Ohhh... realy, I didn't know that.
> can you complete the skills table, you wrought only few skills, if you can write them all
> and languages, deity
> 
> ...




A fighter gets but 2 skills so I do not have many.

I finished the languages, but to write down a diety, who is the common one for a Mtn Dwarf.  I have no strong inclination so anyone is fine with me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> A fighter gets but 2 skills so I do not have many.
> 
> I finished the languages, but to write down a diety, who is the common one for a Mtn Dwarf.  I have no strong inclination so anyone is fine with me.




I think you ment Feats, as for feats you get 2
but for skills (diplomacy, knowledge, Listen, Spot, etc...) you have many skills
It's no matter if you have 0 ranks in them, in some you may have only the ability mod.
so just write them down in your character sheet.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 4, 2005)

i think that the DM wants the most used skills to be on the charecter sheet so he can acess to it quickly, the more explicit is our character sheet, less work is to the DM! and more quick is our game, lol, i never play pbp but i think that what im saying have some logic!! 


DM when the setting starts PLEASE, make a link from this forum, cause i think i' ll get lost in this maze (ment forum).

hasta !


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 4, 2005)

statted my familiar, waiting happilly to get started


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2005)

I opened the Game
Check out this Link 
beside it, in my signture you can access this OOC thread, the game thread and Player's thread, when you change something in your character change it in the website as well
Thanks
Roy


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 4, 2005)

can we start? cool! 
i would like that someone comment the firsts post cause this is my first pbp game and i dont want to let anyone down! 

party on!! 



i was making my prepared spell list and i wanted to discuss one of them...

Entangle - lvl 1
it's obvious that is an outside spell, it means that i need an area of plants to do it, but...

could it be possible to modify the nature of the spell, and add a natural component, like a plant, or a leave, or a seed, that i could focus the spell on, so it could be made in a rock terrain type? (if not i choose another, its not a live or die question )


Mighty DM i've added my equipment to start the adventure along with the weights and money prices... my Wolf as increase is AC with the leather barding, he will also carry some minor items, i think thatn with his ability thw trick "work" it will be OK, cause is accustomed to do it... with the equipment sharing i'll 0,5 lb less then my medium weight, suffering no penalties from over weight! ... just for the good of the party


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

jaiaxe, that was a very nice post in the IC thread. Not just a very nice post because it's your first, but just a very nice post.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

FYI I will be offline from now till Monday.  Please NPC my character as you see fit.  Having a 9 wisdom, means he is not the sharpest tack.   But better them than gnomes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> can we start? cool!
> 
> Entangle - lvl 1
> it's obvious that is an outside spell, it means that i need an area of plants to do it, but...
> ...




As a dwarf, you know the spell Entangle, you can use it
there are planty of under ground mushrooms, herbs and molds underground that can grow on your command, and outside on the rocky terrian there are planty of winter plants.
just like the ones I saw on my honeymoon last week in Iceland.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok! tanks for the quick answers! 

ill be playing d&d today, our game starts at 10 in the morning, and i dont know when it finished, if i cant manage to go to the internet in that time, i only can answer soon i get home, so in the ruby hall, i'll do the listening, and then ask for, if not already answer:

- Maps...
- objective
- when do we start
- and all minors questions that i could do to prepare myself...
- if anyone talks about my travel trought the mine one year ago, i'll close my eyes, and low my head, in a symbol, of sadness for not remembering...
- how aboout greystone, if i can manage a way to get him in, he will be lay down on my feet, if i can't manage it, i'll take it to my brother, or even let him free in the surrounds for hunting...

hasta! see u later people!


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 6, 2005)

I wont be online the next 30 houres or so. I will stay a bit out of Kragam's way, he scares me, Thimus is only used to polite and calm wizards and apprentices, but he will gladly continue the adventure


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2005)

Awww... d-don't be afr-haid of a wittle drunk-ken dwarrfie now... *HIC*


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2005)

Added an entry for "Party Equipment (unassigned)" in the character thread. I figure once we decide who's carrying what, we can move the items to individual character sheets (since they'll affect encumberance and the like)?

jason


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks !


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not quite sure how I want to play Kalzaam. When i visualize him, I see an experienced warrior, who has seen a lot, but I constantly have to remind me I'm still at zero level.
> 
> I'll experiment a bit with roleplaying him until I like him. Maybe (just very maybe) I'll change his background a bit to suit my needs, if that's ok.





Well, he is not an experienced warrior, he was a squire and just turned into a Paladin from the order.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

I think I'm going to play him as a dwarf who has heard a lot of glorious stories from the other members of his order. Now, he want to create his own stories.


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2005)

On the subject of additional purchases: Looks like Kaen has enough gold left to buy a pony with saddlebags. Loading that up with the gifted party equipment means none of us would have to edge over into medium loads. The pony would be at medium load, but it still has a base move of 10' more than any of the dwarves at medium, so I figure that's not so bad. 

If there's no objection, then, I'll go ahead and say Kaen's bringing a pony to carry the extra gear (he's a trader, so it makes some level of sense that he'd have access to work animals). I'll revise my character sheet and put basic stats up for the pony either later tonight or sometime tomorrow.

jason


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Think of Kragen as a Jack Black kinda character. Not out to be a hero; gruff, rude and partially psychotic.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to play him as a dwarf who has heard a lot of glorious stories from the other members of his order. Now, he want to create his own stories.





Sounds good


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> On the subject of additional purchases: Looks like Kaen has enough gold left to buy a pony with saddlebags. Loading that up with the gifted party equipment means none of us would have to edge over into medium loads. The pony would be at medium load, but it still has a base move of 10' more than any of the dwarves at medium, so I figure that's not so bad.
> 
> If there's no objection, then, I'll go ahead and say Kaen's bringing a pony to carry the extra gear (he's a trader, so it makes some level of sense that he'd have access to work animals). I'll revise my character sheet and put basic stats up for the pony either later tonight or sometime tomorrow.
> 
> jason




OK, just write his stats in your Character's post
And I'll take what i need for him
On the party equipment post - instead of unassigned wirte Pony Or whatever name you want to invent him


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

He IS going to be named Bill, right. I know it's a cliché, but there just isn't a better name for a pony...


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 7, 2005)

Bill suits fine!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2005)

What about "Suson" , It's the hebrew/Israeli word for Little horse ... Like Pony


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2005)

Kregan will call the pony "pig", whatever the final name is.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2005)

Bill Suson the pony pig is now in the character thread at the end of Kaen's entry. 

jason


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 8, 2005)

nice, thats a lot less to carry


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2005)

Unless a purple worm eats the pig, of course.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2005)

Shhh! We've decided we don't want to tell Bill about worms until he's a little older. We want him to have a few more minutes of innocence. 

jason


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 8, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Unless a purple worm eats the pig, of course.




Purple worm... Hmmm.. thanks for the adventure ideas you are giving me


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 8, 2005)

ok, ok... i think you should think wiselly about those worms DM... 'cause Greystone will be very but very excited... since his born age, he get that way with worms... call it a flaw, or a benefit i dont know... but i really want you to think about it... for the good of the party we go, we go, trough the mine we go, we go! pararapapa pararapapa we go!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2005)

*To all my players*

Just wanted to let you know, that if someone is not posting for 2-3 days
I'll post a meassge instead of him. because if we are in a middle of a battle
I want to run it quickly and not wait too much.


----------



## Krug (Aug 14, 2005)

Would agree with that rule. Maybe coz it's the weekend. Or run the combat round up until Rogno's turn? After all, certain actions by the enemy may make him change his move.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 14, 2005)

I know that Ranger Rick was away for the weekend, but seeing as it is sunday, he'll probobably turn up at the end of the day.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't forget to update your characters equipment
I saw some of you didn't even wrought the cure light wounds potions.


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2005)

FYI: I'm going on vacation to visit my new niece starting tomorrow. I'll be back here the 23rd. I should have internet access during that time, but I probably won't have as much time to spend online. I'll do my best to keep up, but feel free to NPC me if it's holding up the game.

jason


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

I am offline this weekend, I will be back Monday.  Please use my PC as you seem fit.


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2005)

Do folks think a retreat into the corridor might be better? Or charge right in?


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 20, 2005)

as stated, I think we can handle them, a Ray of Enfeeblement should hurt the adept


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 23, 2005)

Sory to everyone... i run out of internet...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Do folks think a retreat into the corridor might be better? Or charge right in?





I just saw this post.....I vote we attack.


----------



## Krug (Aug 23, 2005)

We already are.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 27, 2005)

*Split Treasure*

Hi folks - I ask you to "argue" about treasure splitting in the OOC thread please
Who get's what and that kind of stuff
Ok.


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hi folks - I ask you to "argue" about treasure splitting in the OOC thread please
> Who get's what and that kind of stuff
> Ok.




Okay, I just stuck all the loot on Bill (stats in the rogue's gallery thread), now that he's back with the party. I figured anyone who wants to make use of the weapons can just have their character walk over and claim them. This way, at least, we've established they're with us if we want to access them. 

jason


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, I wont really have use for most of the treasure, but the scrolls we might find will be very usefull, so lets just take what you need.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 28, 2005)

party is party... 

anyone that needs someting say "i need" and we all share it, for the good of the party! lolol

Bill is cool with it, and greystone is too...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

I am offline this weekend, I will be back Tuesday/Wednesday.  Please use my PC as you seem fit.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2005)

*Ping*

Timothy - are you there,


----------



## Timothy (Sep 2, 2005)

Ping

Timothy just got back into the lands of the living, although another 12 hours of sleep won't hurt.

But Introduction is over and normal life resumes, so I'll be posting again.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome back!! jessss ai want poooooooosts!!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Another weekend is upon me so please run my PC as you see fit.  I will be back on Monday.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2005)

Let me interduce my self
I'm Roy, 27 from Israel
Working in a computer department in a national newspaper
and Working in the open university of Israel on a a research about Lightnings
I'm also a student in the physics and natural science department.

Playing tabletop since I've been 12
Playing Pbp since last year .. but not too much.

If any of you will open a game ... I'll be happy to join


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2005)

*XP update*

beside the 2 goblins that you killed in the first battle near the portcullis
there are 3 more goblins in the adept's room where the adept escaped in the first time
And now you killed another 3 goblins.
the adept and you defeated the chief.
so ... update in your sheets in the rouges gallery.
Total XP: 2400
so it means that each of you get : 400 XP for the gobbos.
for liberating the lost shrine of moradin you recieve another 100 XP
TOTAL : 500


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 16, 2005)

iaaaaaami!!


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

So that's the XP so far? Does that include the 85 or 95 xp for those gobbos we killed at the gate? 

400-500 more to go!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

Another weekend is upon me so please run my PC as you see fit.  I will be on this afternoon & back on Monday.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

You are an evil rat bastard DM.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 21, 2005)

a question....


Am i the HEALER of the Party? lololol am i suposed to be hun... lol should i waste the magic of life brought trough the nature, to cure you!!? hun??


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> You are an evil rat bastard DM.




Me ?!?! WHY ?!?!?   

ha ha ha


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> a question....
> 
> 
> Am i the HEALER of the Party? lololol am i suposed to be hun... lol should i waste the magic of life brought trough the nature, to cure you!!? hun??




Well, we have a fair number of potions (though Kaen already had to use one of his), so for the moment you might not have to fill all your slots with healing spells. We run out of potions, though, we might be holding Rogno down 'til he switches every spell he has to a Cure version.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2005)

*Happy new year*

Happy Rosh Ha'shana (Israeli/jewish new year) Folks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2005)

Calling Skadrian the wizard .... Hello ???


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 18, 2005)

*Seeking players*

Our paladin left us for real life obligations ....
Any one who wants to join , just check out the rules in the first post in this thread.
And post a character in the RG thread


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2005)

Changng for sorcerer to Wizard. I'll have him up tonight. to busy at the moment.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2005)

*Durin*

Name: Durin Brightstone
Class: Wizard 1
Race: Mountain Dwarf
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Tyr
Age: 83
Gender: Male
Height: 3’11”
Weight: 124
Eyes: Moss Green
Hair: Light Brown
Skin: Pale

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 14/Con: 14/Int: 16/Wis: 13/Cha: 10
HP:   (1d4+2)
AC: 12 (+2 Dex)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) 
BAB: +0
Saves: Fort: +2/Ref: +2/Will: +2
Move: 30’
Weight Allowance: Light 43, Medium 86, Heavy 130, Pull 620, Lift 130.

Attacks: 
Club: +1 1d6+1, x2
Lt Crossbow: +2 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80’

Racial Abilities:
·	+2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
·	Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
·	Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
·	Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise
like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine
with no light at all.
·	Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
·	Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
·	Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
·	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
·	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
·	+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
·	+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flatfooted, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
·	+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
·	+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
·	Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
·	Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing

Class Abilities: 
·	Scribe Scrolls
·	Summon Familiar
Spells Per Day: 
Cantrips: 3
1st Level: 2

Spells Known:
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, & Acid Splash
1st Level: Shield & Ray of Enfeeblement

Feats: 


Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +2 (+2 Dex) 
Move Silently +2 (+2 Dex) 
Listen +1 (+1 Wis) 
Search +1 (+3 Int) 
Spot +1 (+1 Wis)
Jump +1 (+1 Str)
Climb +1 (+1 Str)
Swim +1 (+1 Str)
Concentration +6 (+2 Con, 4 ranks)
Craft (Stoneworking) +9 (+3 Int, 4 ranks, +2 race)
Knowledge Arcana +7 (+3 Int, 4 ranks)
Spellcraft +7 (+3 Int, 4 ranks)
Decipher Script +7 (+3 Int, 4 ranks)

Languages:
Dwarven, Common, Draconic, Giant, & Terran 

Gear: (Total weight: 38.6w) [cost/weight in lbs] * = n/a
Walking Staff/Club [*/3]
Light Crossbow [35/4]
Case with 10 bolts [1/1]
Back Pack [2/2](carried: 19.1)
·	Spellbook [*/3] (All Cantrips, Shield, Protection from Evil, Mage Armor, Magic Weapon, Comprehend Languages, Summon Monster 1, & Ray of Enfeeblement.
·	Bedroll [.1/5]
·	Scrollcase /5 sheets parchment [11/.5]
·	Artisan’s tools (stonecutter) [5/5]
·	Waterskin [1/4]
·	Vial of ink [1/.1]
·	Ink pen [.1/*]
·	10 candles [.1/*]
·	Flint and steel [1/*]
·	Hammer [.5/2]
50’ silk rope [10/5]
Spell component Pouch [5/2]

Cash: 41g, 2sp.

Physical Description: 
Durin is a fairly normal looking member of the Dwarven race. He wouldn’t stand out in a crowd and is overlooked much of the time. He likes that. Durin keeps his hair long and in a “french” braid down his back with two matching beard braids the braids are held with a ceramic rune clasp, stone on his head braid and fire and water braid clasps on each of the beard braids. He has big bushy brows that hide his green eyes most of the time. 

Personality: 
He is soft spoken, rarely making his opinion known unless he needs to. He thrives in a library although he is a dwarf at heart and knows the battlefield calls to him. He wants to be a Runesmith and knows he will need the skills a warrior has to start that chapter of his life.

History: 
Try to imagine what your life would have been like if you had been born a scholar into a family or battle hardened soldiers. This was the upbringing of Durin Brightstone. His entire family, Parents, siblings, grandparents, aunts, unles, cousins everyone was in the military. He was raised in a barracks and force fed warfare with his pablum.Durin had other plans for his life. He was enamoured with the battlemages he saw casting mighty spells at the giants and orcs his family battled. 
When he left his family home to enter into a rune circle his father disowned him and forbade his family any contact with the ‘failure’ in the family line. He has been seeking a way to make his father proud without compromising his ideals since then.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

We've got a hurricane headed in this general direction. If Kaen is suddenly silent, it's 'cause I lost power or internet access. Feel free to NPC him if that's the case.

jason


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2005)

Argent Silvermage - I welcome Durin to the game.
Little info about the game- you can check the IC thread
As for Durin - He went 1 week ago to search for some herbs and magical components that
grow in this time of the yeat on the mountain, near the Fir trees. while walking on the snowy Mt. he fell throw a chimeny like tunnel into the darkness, it was a hard fall, now he is stuck in a cave, with few scratches and unable to climb up again.
The cave is blocked by avalanche .... but you hear working tools in the distance, someone is coming.
Check out the IC thread ...when the party will reach you, just pop up and post, it will be soon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> We've got a hurricane headed in this general direction. If Kaen is suddenly silent, it's 'cause I lost power or internet access. Feel free to NPC him if that's the case.
> 
> jason




Wish you luck, lucky for us, we don't suffer from Hurricanes nor Tornados here in Israel.
We have other bad things ... if you know what I mean ...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I expressed interest in this before but I got derailed w/ RL issues. However if there is still a spot open I would like to submit a drawven cleric of pelor (glory & strength). If nothing has changed to the requirements up above I can put something together within a day or two. Let me know. 

-Blood


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry, I closed the game cause all my players except two left for life's obligations.
maybe in the future I'll open the game again... when I'll have the mental power for this.


----------

